# -10, 30mph wind, 4 inches of snow, Location of spread



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm wondering if the geese hunker down on these days, or is it great weather for goose huntin. I was thinking about going below some terraces to get out of the wind, do they do the same or do they not mind the top of wheat fields with this sort of weather? Also when setting the spread out in the snow, in Oklahoma we don't hunt in snow often, do you kinda scrape the snow around to seem like they are feeding or just throw them out and hurry to the blind. thanks


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

In this case your location of spread should be in your trailer...jk i'd probably do it too for some reason. Position your spread on the back side of a hill where the hill is covering you up a bit, but not on a steep slope...its kinda hard to explain. If you can get in a low spot that is high in the field that would be your ideal location (if it makes sense to you). Some people stir up the snow a little bit around the decoys and i think it looks good but i wouldn't get to worked up about it.


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

do fullbodies or just shells be the better option?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Shells may look a bit more natural in these types of conditions but i would just run anything that didn't blow away if you had a thirty mile an hour wind..


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Keep 95% of the dekes facing into the wind. Most important when using sleepers. Bird feathers all grow in one direction, front to back for two reasons First it'd be pretty hard to fly if they were the other way around and second cold air blows over them instead of up under them. Kinda like having your shirt untucked and standing outside in the wind you face into it so it doesn't blow "up" your back. Geese aren't as dump as they look and they need to stay warm too.


----------



## reeltime (Sep 16, 2010)

Buck25 said:


> In this case your location of spread should be in your trailer....


 :rollin: best advice on this thread!!! :beer:


----------



## waterfowlwrecker (May 17, 2011)

Keep your decoys bunched tightly together it will draw attention in the snow and make the geese think that thats the place to be 8)


----------

